# Token Comma expected error - Trying to Select Data Source based on True/False



## antonynw (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi – new to the forum and (fairly) new to Power Query.
I have managed to get the basics down (I think), and just started trying to tinker with the Advanced options. 
What I have been trying to do is download a file, based on whether or not a value on aseparate table is True/False, if it is true it downloads one way, if falseanother file. 
Like I said, I’m still trying to get my head around the advanced editor and how the codeis structured, but from what I understand you reference the previous variable andthe actual order is less important. 
Anyway, it got me here: 


let
    Bool = fnGetParameter("CSV"),

    Sourcexl =Excel.Workbook(File.Contents("L:\Accounts Payable\Month End-AP\Month EndReports\2019\05 May 19\Germany Retail\APE12A.xlsx"), null, true),
    APE12A_Sheet =Sourcexl{[Item="APE12A",Kind="Sheet"]}[Data],
    #"Promoted Headersxl" =Table.PromoteHeaders(APE12A_Sheet, [PromoteAllScalars=true]),
    #"Changed Typexl" =Table.TransformColumnTypes(#"PromotedHeadersxl",{{"BREAKLVL", Int64.Type}, {"OVERFLOW",type text}, {"SUPN15", type text}, {"SNAM05", type text},{"PER", Int64.Type}, {"BBAL1501", type number}}),
    #"Grouped Rowsxl" =Table.Group(#"Changed Typexl", {"SUPN15","SNAM05"}, {{"Value", each List.Sum([BBAL1501]), typenumber}}),
    #"Filtered Rowsxl" =Table.SelectRows(#"Grouped Rowsxl", each ([SUPN15] <>"        "))

    Source =Csv.Document(File.Contents("L:\Accounts Payable\Month End-AP\Month EndReports\2019\05 May 19\NB UK\APE12A.CSV"), [Delimiter=",",Columns=6, Encoding=1252, QuoteStyle=QuoteStyle.None]),
    #"Promoted Headers" =Table.PromoteHeaders(Source, [PromoteAllScalars=true]),
    #"Changed Type" =Table.TransformColumnTypes(#"PromotedHeaders",{{"BREAKLVL", Int64.Type}, {"OVERFLOW", typetext}, {"SUPN15", type text}, {"SNAM05", type text},{"PER", Int64.Type}, {"BBAL1501", type number}}),
    #"Trimmed Text" =Table.TransformColumns(#"Changed Type",{{"SUPN15",Text.Trim, type text}}),
    #"Grouped Rows" =Table.Group(#"Trimmed Text", {"SUPN15","SNAM05"}, {{"Value", each List.Sum([BBAL1501]), typenumber}}),
    #"Filtered Rows" =Table.SelectRows(#"Grouped Rows", each ([SUPN15] <>""))

    #"Table Ready" = if Bool then#"Filtered Rows" else #"Filtered Rowsxl",

in
    #"Table Ready"



And itstelling me “Token Comma expected”, and I have no idea why, when I click “ShowError” it points me to the 
Source = Csv.
Any pointersto where I am going wrong would be hugely appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## sandy666 (Jun 14, 2019)

try to remove this comma and add this


#"Filtered Rowsxl" =Table.SelectRows(#"Grouped Rowsxl", each ([SUPN15] <>" "))*,*
....
#"Filtered Rows" =Table.SelectRows(#"Grouped Rows", each ([SUPN15] <>""))*,*
#"Table Ready" = if Bool then#"Filtered Rows" else #"Filtered Rowsxl"*,*

in
#"Table Ready"

end next time use:[CODE]_your code here_[/CODE]


----------



## antonynw (Jun 14, 2019)

That's got it! 

Thank you very much, and I will take note for next time.


----------



## sandy666 (Jun 14, 2019)

You are welcome

Have a nice day


----------

